# Walchsee Tirol



## Desperado (25. März 2004)

Hi,
ich wollte mal Nachfragen wer von Euch schon Erfahrung mit dem Walchsee in Tirol gemacht hat. Ich war zwar schon letztes Jahr dreimal dort, aber ausser Brachsen und Bürschtlinge habe ich nix gefangen.

Gruß
Despo


----------

